# Oceanic Biocube



## fuzzyletters (Jan 20, 2007)

I found a nearby store that is starting to set up its fish department again (it just moved from up the road) and the guy there told me to look into Oceanic Biocubes. I have a series of questions. 

1. Which is better, an integrated-filter biocube type aquarium or a plain cube to which accessories like a hood/lights/filter can be added? 

2. Is the Oceanic Biocube better or worse than other similar systems (Eclipse, for example)? 

3. I was planning on doing a diy CO2 system but the guy told me that there are some smaller setups that are not so prohibitively priced... anyone know how inexpensive a decent 10-15 gallon CO2 setup can be? 

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Pooky125 (Jul 26, 2005)

1. That depends on your take on it. Some people like the all in one setups. No fuss, it's all right there, nice and clean. No tubes running everywhere, no questions on which filter is better, or which lighting system to go with, ect. Other people don't like them, because it's harder to upgrade later. If the lighting isn't what you want, you have to completely tear it out of the hood to upgrade. If the filter isn't powerful enough, you have to mod it to work for your. Also, the all in one cubes tend to run quite a bit warmer then a plain cube, because everything is so integrated.

2. Having used a few eclipse setups, but never an oceanic biocube, I can only give you my opinion from the statistics. The lighting in the biocube is far superior to that of the eclipse. In an eclipse, they are purely so you can see the fish. In the biocube, they are setup to support plants, and lowerlight corals. Nanocubes, cube masters, and aquapods are all set up much like biocubes. I haven't tried any of them yet. Some people like them, others hate them. Where the biocube rates, I'm not sure. 

3. Not much help here either. I tend to stick to low light.


----------



## mkeevil (Oct 22, 2006)

I have a 29 gallon oceanic Biocube, they are a good all in one solution if your not looking to upgrade... there are mods for them but they seem to cost more. I am currently using my biocube for saltwater but it would work great for a freshwater tank. The only issue is, it probably would not be good for a panted tank, the filter is a wet/dry bio balls type... and you would lose the CO2 when the water trickles down the bio balls. But, I have seen people remove the entire back area where the filter is and put tuns of mods in it, like a custom refuge...ect.

I would recommend them for kids or beginner tanks (easier/hardier fish or plants)... less fuss and a good way to learn. But they are to restrictive when trying to get into the more complex and harder to keep fish/plants who need specific parameters to survive.


----------

